# looking for tamed indoor show pigeon..



## williamE (Feb 24, 2011)

located in syracuse n.y.looking for new indoor pet looking for a nice show pigeon....thanks..!!!!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

williamE said:


> located in syracuse n.y.looking for new indoor pet looking for a nice show pigeon....thanks..!!!!


Try here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/tame-pet-fancy-pigeons-for-adoption-50309.html


----------

